# Inkbird ITC-308 temperature controller questions



## Brendan_W (5/2/17)

Hi all,

I recently got my hands on an old fridge and an inkbird ITC-308 temperature controller (short probe). I've been doing a bit of a test run today and so far I'm pretty happy with it. I do have a couple of questions for those of you using this controller: 

I did a temperature calibration test using a glass of crushed ice and cold water and got a reading of 0.7 degrees. I thought it might have been a bit closer to zero (although that's assuming the glass was at zero). What's been peoples experience with the accuracy of the probe reading?
What heating/cooling differential temperatures and compressor delay time is everyone using? These values seem important as I want to keep my fermenter at a stable temperature but I also don't want the compressor switching on and off constantly as it's likely to stuff the fridge pretty quickly. 
Cheers
Brendan


----------



## TwoCrows (5/2/17)

Get a known thermometer , glass of water @ 20 degrees and calibrate you temp controller. A few degrees either way after calibration should read 
accurate.


0.7 is not an indication of ferment temperatures.

0.5 degrees either side is appropriate. 3 minute delay for protection of the compressor


----------



## Stouter (5/2/17)

TwoCrows said:


> 0.5 degrees either side is appropriate. 3 minute delay for protection of the compressor


This is what I've gone with on my settings.
I've got two of these running now and I'm very happy with them. True to the 'plug and play' spiel, too easy.


----------



## Brendan_W (6/2/17)

Thanks TwoCrows and Stouter,

I can't believe I didn't think to use my thermometer to calibrate the inkbird! I must of just been to excited with a new gadget.

I thought that a 0.5 degree differential would be to small but if its working for others then great.

Thanks again
Brendan


----------



## Stouter (6/2/17)

I thought the same too, and I thought even more so with the probe on mine as the stainless direct into the wort. But it's working great.
Depending on your fridge and other factors like where it's located, etc, you'll be surprised how long it takes for the temp change within that 1 degree range for a 0.5 setting. I've set my upper and lower alarms to 5degrees each side of the ST, because the shed's so far away that I'd never hear them anyway.


----------



## Brendan_W (6/2/17)

Great, it seams to hold temperature fairly well. Although it probably doesn't help testing it when the ambient temperature is about 40 degrees!


----------



## Gloveski (6/2/17)

second the three minute delay for compressor


----------

